# question about removing deca from my router



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

i apologize in advance if this topic has already been covered in another thread.

when i upgraded to mrv, i included the internet connection kit which has a dca plus power inverter hooked to my router via ethernet.

i really want to dump my internet service provider and home network to so i can use a mobile hotspot from sprint....either my evo or a seperate device.

if i use my phone, i can use up to 8 wireless devices at one time. the hotspot will only use 5.

my question is what would i lose, if i disconnect the deca and power inverter from the router? is it only dtv on demand? or is it the on demand plus stv2pc?

and is there anyway i could use the deca system wirelessly? thanks for your help.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Someone else would have to speak for the wireless options that you could hook the DECA up to but yes you would lose On Demand, TVApps or anything internet related and Dirctv2PC since it is not on your network anymore. You will not lose MRV!

I bet there is a wireless "hub" you could connect the DECA too.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You would also lose the ability to play media from your computer to your receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Without any bridging outside of the DECA network, you won't have the features that require it.
Some have used their DECA to router to connect wirelessly, by connecting it to a wireless adapter, which then connects to their network.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

okay, let me ask this. could i use dtv wirless adapters on my hr23 and hr21 pro to regain on demand plus keep the mrv setup?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> okay, let me ask this. could i use dtv wirless adapters on my hr23 and hr21 pro to regain on demand plus keep the mrv setup?


If you mean could you connect the DECA to one of these to make the wireless hop, sure.
If you mean use the second port on the HR2x to bridge to your home network, it shouldn't be done, is a unsupported method, and could cause several other problems with your network/DVR.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If you mean could you connect the DECA to one of these to make the wireless hop, sure.
> If you mean use the second port on the HR2x to bridge to your home network, it shouldn't be done, is a unsupported method, and could cause several other problems with your network/DVR.


i'm not familiar with the wireless adapter in terms of what, if anything, could be connected to it. are you saying there is a way the adapter could connect to deca? if so, would that enable me to use the hr2x for on demand, without the router?

sorry, if i sould a little dense here!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Any wireless gaming adapter would probably work... and then you hook the DECA straight to it. It really is that easy.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Any wireless gaming adapter would probably work... and then you hook the DECA straight to it. It really is that easy.


thanks stuart


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

be very aware, vod's are quite large and would count against any cap. make sure you are ok in that manner too.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> be very aware, vod's are quite large and would count against any cap. make sure you are ok in that manner too.


Yeah, most likely you'll wanna stay away from the online downloads of VOD .. DIRECTV2PC & MediaShare are OK, though as those features will stay on your local area network.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, most likely you'll wanna stay away from the online downloads of VOD .. DIRECTV2PC & MediaShare are OK, though as those features will stay on your local area network.


i'm not using either media share or dtrv2pc so does that change things at all? thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> i'm not using either media share or dtrv2pc so does that change things at all? thanks.


If you aren't using either of these, then you might be best to just disconnect the internet link altogether. There will still be Cinema titles available to you, but the quantity will be more limited than if you used your WAN connection. If you have unlimited WAN, then it doesn't matter so much other than download speed, but my understanding is that most of the 3G/4G based WAN links have download caps .. Movies will get you there real fast.

So, if you are no VOD, no MediaShare and no DIRECTV2PC and all you want to do is use MRV over DECA .. Set all of your receivers to automatic networking, remove the broadband DECA (internet kit) and you're done. All MRV will work just fine over DECA with no router/Internet connection.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you don't use DIRECTV2PC, Media Share, Apps, or On Demand, you won't miss the broadband connection.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you don't use DIRECTV2PC, Media Share, Apps, or On Demand, you won't miss the broadband connection.


i do use the on demand but none of the others.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Since your router uses NAT, wouldn't the hotspot think that anything coming through the router was from a single device? You could use a wired/DECA network to the router and a wireless adapter to have the router talk to the hotspot.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Since your router uses NAT, wouldn't the hotspot think that anything coming through the router was from a single device? You could use a wired/DECA network to the router and a wireless adapter to have the router talk to the hotspot.


first, what's nat?

second, from what you describe above, wouldn't that imply i would still have a router? i'm trying to get rid of the router but keep mrv and on demand.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

iceturkee said:


> i apologize in advance if this topic has already been covered in another thread.
> 
> when i upgraded to mrv, i included the internet connection kit which has a dca plus power inverter hooked to my router via ethernet.
> 
> ...





iceturkee said:


> first, what's nat? ...


NAT = "Network Address Translation" where the router maintains the one ISP assigned IP address and then translates all legitimate incoming traffic to your home connected network devices (PCs, network printers, Network hard drives, etc.) by converting or "translating" the WWW IP address to an internal IP address somewhere usually in the 192.168.0/1.xxx address range.



> ... second, from what you describe above, wouldn't that imply i would still have a router? i'm trying to get rid of the router but keep mrv and on demand.


But this would be simplest way to accomplish both these goals, let the router handle the one IP address from the Sprint WiMax hotspot by connecting it to the EVDO modem. And have the modem use it's NAT function to route VOD traffic to any of the satellite receivers in the DECA cloud connected to it.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> NAT = "Network Address Translation" where the router maintains the one ISP assigned IP address and then translates all legitimate incoming traffic to your home connected network devices (PCs, network printers, Network hard drives, etc.) by converting or "translating" the WWW IP address to an internal IP address somewhere usually in the 192.168.0/1.xxx address range.
> 
> But this would be simplest way to accomplish both these goals, let the router handle the one IP address from the Sprint WiMax hotspot by connecting it to the EVDO modem. And have the modem use it's NAT function to route VOD traffic to any of the satellite receivers in the DECA cloud connected to it.


okay let me ask this, if i cancelled my home networking and internet service from my current provider and went to sprint wimax (which will soon be available in my area)....can i provide my own router to accomplish what you are talking about here?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> okay let me ask this, if i cancelled my home networking and internet service from my current provider and went to sprint wimax (which will soon be available in my area)....can i provide my own router to accomplish what you are talking about here?


That was what I was referring to in my earlier post. I'm not sure how Sprint is setting up WiMax, but with Clear 4G Wimax I have a wireless modem which I connect to my router*(via an ethernet cable) and from there to my computers, DECA adapter and Vonage telephone adapter, just as I did when I had a DSL modem.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> That was what I was referring to in my earlier post. I'm not sure how Sprint is setting up WiMax, but with Clear 4G Wimax I have a wireless modem which I connect to my router*(via an ethernet cable) and from there to my computers, DECA adapter and Vonage telephone adapter, just as I did when I had a DSL modem.


pardon my stupid question bob, but does your wireless modem look like a typical modem or does it look similar to sprint's 3g/4g overdrive hotspot?

i need to go to the sprint corporate store to transfer my contacts to my evo so i could get a good, close up look at one of these things.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

What are the make, model, and revision number of your current router? You may be able to set it to bridge and/or wireless client mode, which would connect to Sprint, therefore all devices behind it would be connected to the Internet.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> What are the make, model, and revision number of your current router? You may be able to set it to bridge and/or wireless client mode, which would connect to Sprint, therefore all devices behind it would be connected to the Internet.


the current modem/router belongs to the cable company, it isn't mine.

btw, clearire won't work because i would never pass the credit check!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Since you would have to return your router, I recommend a ZyXel router from Amazon. They may be a bit confusing to set up in bridge mode, but after that they work great and are much cheaper than other solutions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> i do use the on demand but none of the others.


There are two flavors of "on Demand" or what is now called "DIRECTV Cinema" .. There is the broadband type which will use your Internet connection (whatever that may be) and the satellite type which is downloaded via the satellite automatically to a reserved area on your receivers. These are available to you automatically without download (but will likely require you to pay for them).

The latter will not affect the amount of bandwidth you are using. The former will. If your WiMax is unlimited, no worries .. If there is a cap on the amount you can download, then you just need to manage that aspect of it as you see fit as you may be charged extra for your Internet activity if downloading movies via on-demand takes you over that cap. The choice is up to you whether that matters or not.

In any event, if you want to be Internet connected, then you just need to attach the broadband DECA Ethernet port into your WiMax connection device if a port is available .. OR .. if it's WiFi only, then any wireless gaming adapter would be sufficient most likely. It would just need to be configured to attach wirelessly to the WiMax device (configured via PC) and then the Broadband DECA Ethernet would plug into the Wireless Gaming Adapter port.

At that point you'd have full functionality to all Internet resources.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> There are two flavors of "on Demand" or what is now called "DIRECTV Cinema" .. There is the broadband type which will use your Internet connection (whatever that may be) and the satellite type which is downloaded via the satellite automatically to a reserved area on your receivers. These are available to you automatically without download (but will likely require you to pay for them).
> 
> The latter will not affect the amount of bandwidth you are using. The former will. If your WiMax is unlimited, no worries .. If there is a cap on the amount you can download, then you just need to manage that aspect of it as you see fit as you may be charged extra for your Internet activity if downloading movies via on-demand takes you over that cap. The choice is up to you whether that matters or not.
> 
> ...


the on demand that i use isn't the pay per view movies but the channels with programs that can be downloaded to your dvr or receiver. some programs require payment, others are free.

mostly, what i download are concerta that aired on the 101 but sometimes i download a tv program.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess the bottom line is that the broadband DECA (with the power supply) still needs to be set up in your network .. What needs to change is that the DECA needs to connect to your WiMax "router" instead of your existing router.

What's not clear to me is exactly how your wireless setup will be. I'm sure that there are (or will be) third-part vendors that let you just plug in one of the wireless 4G devices and otherwise act just like the current router you have.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> What are the make, model, and revision number of your current router? You may be able to set it to bridge and/or wireless client mode, which would connect to Sprint, therefore all devices behind it would be connected to the Internet.


Although it may work this way I think its the other way around and only if the Sprint EvDO unit is actually a combo router/modem unit. In this case if you wanted to use a separate external router you would need to setup the combo unit in bridging mode to disable the routing function and let the ethernet cable connected router behind it handle the routing function to the home network.

But as I said this is only if the Sprint EvDO is a combo device. If it is only a modem though as I suspect the it is setup as Bob describes it above.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

i checked this morning and the spring 46 hotspot only has a mini usb port, no ethernet. i did not enable my evo's hot spot because 4g doesn't officially come to daytona until july and right now, i can't talk and use phone as hot spot at the same time.


----------

